# chubcity



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sorry i haven't posted many pics of my hoover crappies  
but it's hard to take time out from catching those slabs,to get my camera out for every fish.besides,i'd wear out my camera if i did
i do have a few pics though.
so this one's for you ed.......er,i mean steve


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

nice bait, rick


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just right for those hoover flatheads


----------



## chubcity (Apr 22, 2005)

The proof is in the pudding, and you showed it! Those crappies are very nice. It's just nice for us fishermen (the biggest liars in the world) to do what you did once in a while. I love fish stories as much as the next person, but I like seeing your pictures more!

By the way Misfit, my name is really Steve, & I'm a Westerville Police Officer. Been on the force for 11 years. I don't know who "Ed" is, but it isn't me, so get off it, okay? I answer to "Big Mike" and nobody else.


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

hey buddy, you might wanna watch what roads you take to hoover from now on!  he don't sound like he's happy with you!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Why don't you try toning down your attitude a little? I have read a few of your posts, and it seems a little abrassive. Not the type of crap that most want to read on this forum whether you are on the Westerville police force or not...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

how would you guys feel if you made a post and everyone assumed you were someone else, and not only that, kept assuming this.


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

thats no biggy. but i read chubs post as calling misfit a liar!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't think i have much to wory about,dan  

ps................steve,sometimes i just forget myself,cause you remind me so much of someone i know


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

my apologies...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

The folks who contribute actual fishing reports to this *free & open* forum have nothing to prove to chubcity or anyone else who demands proof. I'm glad Rick can have fun with this guy but I'm starting to get flashbacks to a now-defunct fishing website that tried to charge a fee to help keep the trouble makers out.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Besides.. everybody who fishes Hoover knows those were the only 2 big crappie in there this year and now they're gone. I recommend Delaware to anyone interested in crappie fishing in central Ohio.

Joel


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

joel,they weren't the last 2  
i got more BIGGER ones yesterday  
and after fishing the delaware tourney in that miserable weather,,i don't care if i ever see it again


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

joel_fishes said:


> Besides.. everybody who fishes Hoover knows those were the only 2 big crappie in there this year and now they're gone. I recommend Delaware to anyone interested in crappie fishing in central Ohio.
> 
> Joel


  i can't say anything wrong about fishing delaware as i don't fish there as a rule, but i do know first hand that hoover is a prime crappie fishing location.  alum has good and bad years, but hoover always comes through with slabage! :B i think part of that has to do with the 10 horse limit. it's a hassle to come up with a decent 10 h.p. or less motor for folks like me with limited funds.  but i like this rule. nobody going by me in a no-wake zone doing 50 m.p.h. like at alum.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I wasn't :T I fish Hoover and do ok  . Haven't gotten the FO yet this year though. Rick if you remember 2 guys in a canoe on Saturday around noon, I was the guy in the back of the canoe. It's just with all of these reports, Hoover seems a little more crowded this year. 

Joel


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

aha,so that was you.that's the exact spot i was headed to,till i saw you parked on it  
cause,as you know  it almost always holds fish.well,except for yesterday  

we did get some nice fish in our other spot though.
i know you weren't trollin',lol.
i just don't fish delaware cause hoover's lots closer to me,and produces plenty of nice fish for me.and i know it well eneough to usually find them.
i hope the front doesn't spoil tomorrow,cause i'll be back on the prowl  

ps..........better keep your eye on that vest,toad,who was with me,really liked it.i told him he could have my old one,but he thought yours was much nicer


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Tell Toad it's a Gander Mountain vest. I got it for steelhead, but I switch the stuff out for crappie when I wade or go in the canoe. You can carry everything you need in it (camera, bobbers, jig heads, etc.). I use the steelhead rod to help reach the spots you can't cast to. When you're parked in the middle of the stuff, it can get a little hard to bring the fish to you though. 

I was kidding about Delaware. The ODNR insists that it is the best lake for crappie. I hope they keep telling everyone that.  

Joel


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah,i noticed that,lol.i have the same problem with my 12 footer(no reel)


> When you're parked in the middle of the stuff, it can get a little hard to bring the fish to you though.


me too 


> The ODNR insists that it is the best lake for crappie. I hope they keep telling everyone that


toad and i and have discussed what you said earlier,about the increased pressure the last couple years,on hoover,due to "advertising".but i don't mind the company as long the city's policies don't change.to me,it's still the most relaxing lake around,for good fishing  


if i'd known you were a ogf'er,i would have harrassed you a little


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I love Hoover too. But, as you know, when the crowds increase, you come up to your favorite spot on a Saturday morning and some knucklehead (like me  ) is sitting on it.

Joel


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL,that i don't mind at all.i don't really advertise specific spots,and lots of people fish them.that's what's nice about hoover.i can go to another favorite,when some knucklehead is on one cause it's first come,first served  
now if you see me on a trolling or drift pattern and fly in and park in my path,be sure and have your lifejacket on 

ps.................i'll be out in the morning,so stay home


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Good luck. Wish I could go out - work gets in the way.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> now if you see me on a trolling or drift pattern and fly in and park in my path,be sure and have your lifejacket on
> 
> ps.................i'll be out in the morning,so stay home


Can I just get in line behind you and follow you?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks.i still have bad memories of when work used to get in the way of my fishing too.

no problem,tony.just be careful,cause i have oversize treble hooks on my baits


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll try to stay back a couple of boat lengths but if I see you catching any fish I'm going to cruise in front of you and try to get them before you can get to them.  I'll just use my outboard to :T because I'm sure you can tie a pretty heavy sinker on your line pretty quick when you're upset.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Could you guys start over I missed 1/2 this thread  
Nice fish Rick...
Ron may be thinking about why your using his magic stretch the truth measuring tape again though


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

tony,i'm not that fast anymore,so i just keep a special rod rigged for those times that i get upset  

clyde,no starting over,cause i already forgot what you missed   
and furthermore,ron stole that tape from me


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

this is so cool, with out ed mowery running his jib. nice and easy and discussing fishing patterns and spots with out talking trash!!  i love fishing and discussing it with out any crap talk. (can't we all just get along)  but seriously guys, i think the way things are going is that hoover and alum are having great crappie seasons and that's awesome. it's my favorite fish. they taste great and they're fun to catch. some of our members are unhappy about being stuck on the bank. uderstandable...but my biggest crappie is still from oxbow...at hoover...14 1/2"... on the bank! yeah, i catch more on water in a boat. i'm also 50 years old and have only owned a boat for 2 or 3 years. so i've still caught more on the bank. some places i've caught 50 per hour in the rain on the bank at say...buckeye lake. if, by any chance anybody sees me puting my boat in the water (my names on the boat drivers side) at alum or hoover and wants to cruise out to fish crappie using bobbers(i think all that casting artificial bait disturbes fishing) can just ask me, i'll
invite any body who loves fishing along!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Many times


> artificial bait


 outfishes live bait especially when the crappie are in the mood... You are missing out on some great fishing not using them!!!


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

that may or not be true, but that is contrary to half my reason for fishing...to relax. i love sitting in my boat relaxing and waiting for the fish to come to me. i will on occasion throw a jig or two. but i love seeing my bobber disappear in an instant from an aggressive fish of size. :B then there's the plunk of a bobber hitting the water and going down all in one motion!  the other half of reason is they taste great!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I like to use artificial more because I love to feel them smack that jig! I use what ever they are hitting on but would rather they hit jigs. They do taste great! I'm ready to get some for the fryer instead of tossing em back.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am ready to go out too and I am off next week so I'll see what I can do about getting the freezer filled up


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Dont you have a freezer full of smelt?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Mine never made it too the freezer LMAO


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Mine wouldnt make it either! I really hope I can get up there next winter and get some of them little guys.


----------

